# Sandy Bridge: What kinda PPD are you really seeing??



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 10, 2011)

This question is for F@H members running *Sandy Bridge and -bigadv*. What PPD are you seeing and at what clocks? Are you running GPU's as well?

Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 11, 2011)

no one?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 11, 2011)

I would be happy to test this out if someone were to donate to me a sandy bridge CPU/motherboard + 4GB of some G.Skill RAM.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 11, 2011)

Texbill and Msgclb I think have Sandy Bridge setups, not sure why they're holding out


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2011)

where's xbo?


----------



## Sinzia (Apr 11, 2011)

I just put together an i7 2600k build, I'll just run CPU for a few days and see how that foes, I couldn't keep running the gtx470's due to the sheer noise they made.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 13, 2011)

2600k@4.6 and a gtx 275.  Still using it as my main rig and posting this with it.

Added some -avdmethods smp for you.  I also had some project 71xx smp that did 32k.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 8, 2011)

2600k rig does about 28k ppd @4.8Ghz on core A3 smp

on big adv with no gpu folding about 47k-50k ppd 
and 40k ppd with gpu folding 
all at 4.8Ghz


----------



## kryptoniteII (May 9, 2011)

my 2600k does about 40k ppd @4.6 with bigadv and 2 460s folding.


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

kryptoniteII said:


> my 2600k does about 40k ppd @4.6 with bigadv and 2 460s folding.



Those are some good numbers I have mine right now at a modest 4.2 dedicated and it gets 37K. 

Off topic-whereabouts in WA?


----------



## kryptoniteII (May 9, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Those are some good numbers I have mine right now at a modest 4.2 dedicated and it gets 37K.
> 
> Off topic-whereabouts in WA?



Kent, WA


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2011)




----------



## 15th Warlock (May 15, 2011)

41,192? Dunno if that's the number you're asking for, I'm new to this F@H thing 






EDIT: sorry, no stats with -bigadv enabled I think  Temps seem kinda high though, may need to look into that... Will post updated results after the chimp challenge ends


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> 41,192? Dunno if that's the number you're asking for, I'm new to this F@H thing
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110515/n856365186_6945411_7537778.jpg
> 
> EDIT: sorry, no stats with -bigadv enabled I think  Temps seem kinda high though, may need to look into that... Will post updated results after the chimp challenge ends



Try this.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2285771&postcount=1000


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 15, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Try this.
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2285771&postcount=1000



Just applied the settings you suggested, using only 7 cores and no GPU3, may I ask what are the benefits? Thanks


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Just applied the settings you suggested, using only 7 cores and no GPU3, may I ask what are the benefits? Thanks



My bad, use GPU3.  The other settings are to to let you're cpu fold a bit more.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 15, 2011)

Whoa! It jumped to 58,655 after I applied your settings! Why???






I should've used those settings from the beginning!, Thanks!


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 15, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> My bad, use GPU3.  The other settings are to to let you're cpu fold a bit more.



Is it better if I use GPU3? The PPD for the 580s didn't change much, but the CPU just increased over 3 fold


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Is it better if I use GPU3? The PPD for the 580s didn't change much, but the CPU just increased over 3 fold



GPU3 is meant for Nvidia 400 and 500 series cards.  The system in that post is 2600k at 4.6 and a GTX 275.  35k ppd on smp right now.  Adding the 7 means your deditcating one core to your gpu's, not all of them.  Use GPU3.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 15, 2011)

Will do, thanks for the advice


----------

